# Nade and Elsie UPDATE Elsie's progress pg1



## emmylou92

Just spoken to Nade on FB. 

In hospital, they have given her antibiotics to treat infection (just incase) she is still contracting but nothing regular, although lots of preassure. She has to wait until 9am to see the consultant and registrar to see if they are going to induce her or keep her in and induce her next week!

UPDATE
Nade has had her results back and there is no infection :happydance:
How ever they have said she wont be leaving Hospital without Elsie in arms!!!

UPDATE

Nade has lost nearly all of her waters now & she is waiting to get a steroid injection!

They have said they are going to induce her today so Elsie-May should be here very soon FX'd!

They are starting to induce her right about now!!!! 

UPDATE

 Elsie made her arrival on 01.03.12 CONGRATULATIONS NADE,!!
Nade and Elsie are doing well, Elsie is in neonatal fro breathing difficulties but she is doing well and only needs minimum care...She should be back with Nade tomorrow


----------



## Amber4

:thumbup:


----------



## babyjan

Awww that's great news,,, can't wait for birth story & pics


----------



## X__Kimberly

Aw<3

Come on Elsie hurry up for mommy:)


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Yay! Ill keep them both in my prayers! Come on Elsie! Keep us updated! Xoxo


----------



## Hannah :)

C'mooooooooooon little baby! :)
Really hope everything goes well for her!
Wishing her lots of luck

X


----------



## Mummy1995

Glad she is ok! That's great news! Hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later! Keep us updated! :)

Looking forward to story and pics! xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Awe! Yay on no infection, can't wait to hear how things progress! :D


----------



## MarissaFaith

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Glad there's no infection! :D soo jealous though, she's due after me :brat: when's my baby gonna come lmao


----------



## leoniebabey

Glad theres no infection and so pleased there keeping her in!!


----------



## ashleypauline

lets go Elsie!!


----------



## 17thy

You should NOT be jealous wtf!!! She is very lucky everything is alright. glad to hear that.


----------



## beanzz

^ I meant that she gets to meet her baby girl, especially as she shouldn't be making an appearance just yet. Obviously I'm glad there's no infection and really hope Elsie May arrives safely and is nice and healthy :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

17thy said:


> You should NOT be jealous wtf!!! She is very lucky everything is alright. glad to hear that.

i don't think she meant it like that at all. shes jealous because she is almost 38 weeks and wants to see her baby...she isnt jealous that nade is having Elsie so early.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so happy the hospital finally took her in !! no idea why the hospital would have waited? stupid hospital ! so glad there is no infection!


----------



## emmylou92

They wouldn't admit her because they only admit people who are over 36 weeks!! 

She was told not to go to the other hospital as it had nurovirus!

Anyway, mother and baby are fine, there is no infection and they are inducing at some point in the next few days!! Let leave supportive comments so when she comes back she has something nice to look at.


----------



## Mb2012

Good luck Nade hopefully Elsie won't keep you waiting much longer so glad there isn't any signs of infection. I really hope the induction goes well I'll be praying for you two to come through this fine.


----------



## stephx

So pleased everything is ok so far :D 

Good luck with the induction and hope Nade and Elsie are ok x


----------



## leoniebabey

emmylou92 said:


> They wouldn't admit her because they only admit people who are over 36 weeks!!
> 
> She was told not to go to the other hospital as it had nurovirus!
> 
> Anyway, mother and baby are fine, there is no infection and they are inducing at some point in the next few days!! Let leave supportive comments so when she comes back she has something nice to look at.

that's a completely shit policy for them to have i know in my local hospital you can be admitted onto the ward at any point of your pregnancy if theres a problem I'd be putting in a complain tbh. Glad everything is okay though and hopefully she get's to meet her little girl soon i can't imagine how fed up she's feeling of it all


----------



## beanzz

I was thinking the same about the hospital. Thank goodness for her midwife otherwise she wouldn't be in til Friday! Ridiculous really. Hope Nade enjoys her labour experience even if it's not exactly how she wanted x


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

good luckk nade


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck nade xxx


----------



## babyjan

leoniebabey said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> They wouldn't admit her because they only admit people who are over 36 weeks!!
> 
> She was told not to go to the other hospital as it had nurovirus!
> 
> Anyway, mother and baby are fine, there is no infection and they are inducing at some point in the next few days!! Let leave supportive comments so when she comes back she has something nice to look at.
> 
> that's a completely shit policy for them to have i know in my local hospital you can be admitted onto the ward at any point of your pregnancy if theres a problem I'd be putting in a complain tbh. Glad everything is okay though and hopefully she get's to meet her little girl soon i can't imagine how fed up she's feeling of it allClick to expand...

I agree. I thought they would be more concerned especially if it's before 36 weeks :s x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Aw good news :)


----------



## irmastar

glad there is no infection and hope for Elsie to make a safe arrival :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Thread has been cleaned up :coffee:

As the OP has asked let's leave supportive posts please


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Wow, great news about no infection, I can't believe her LO is finally making her escape.. she must be relieved! I know this pregnancy hasn't been super easy for her and knowing her LO will be safe and in her arms soon must be wonderful :flower:

Good luck Nade, can't wait for an update :)


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

good luck nade!!


----------



## x__amour

Hope she's okay. :nope:


----------



## mommie2be

So glad everything is going good ! I was worrying ! COMEON ELSIE!!!! We're all waiting for you ! :flower:


----------



## Droplette

wishing her the best of luck!! xx


----------



## xxchloexx

Im thinking of her all the time!! I keep coming on to see if theres any updates! 
Poor Nade shes had such a hard pregnancy , but her baby girl will be worth every second.. Cant wait to see pics and read her birth story! Little Elsie is going to be beautiful like her mummy :) xxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Good news there's no infection!! Good luck for the birth :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

good luck nade!!


----------



## MummyTinks

Sending lotsa positive vibes there way!!

Must be seriously exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## tiffffx

great news ive been stalking her Facebook! like no tomorrow!! 
well im glad everythings okay, and theres no infection! thats great!
hope she comes sooon! :hugs: 
:flow:


----------



## fl00b

awwh that's great news! hope she doesn't keep her mummy waiting too long! good luck nade! :hugs: xx


----------



## bumphenders

Speaking to Nade on facebook and she would like me to tell you all...

she has lost nearly all of her waters now & she is waiting to get a steroid injection!

They have said they are going to induce her today so Elsie-May should be here very soon FX'd!

Nade would also like to send a massive Thank You to all the girls that have been so supportive through all of this!


:flow:


----------



## beanzz

Ohmygosh!! How exciting! I hope it all goes well and little Elsie-May is a healthy little girl. :flow: xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm glad everything seems to be going okay! Good luck for today!! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck to Nade, hopefully Elsie will be here soon! xx


----------



## SusannLynnn

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So excited for her !! :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Updated first post!!!

Basically she had her steroid injections about 4 hours aga and they are inducing her at 4 30!

best of luck Nade!


----------



## Amber4

Good luck Nade :hugs: xx


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Yay :happydance:
Cant wait to see her, already wrote to her on facebook but still Good Luck anyway Nade :flower: Hope to see a birth story and pictures soon xx


----------



## tiffffx

any updates?? :flow:


----------



## blamesydney

Oh boy! I can't wait to see little Elsie! :happydance:

Hope everything goes well, Nade, I'm sure you'll do great. :hugs:


----------



## samisshort

Glad there's no infection and I'm really happy for you Nade :flow:

Jealous that you get to meet Elsie before I meet my Alex :haha: Hope everything goes great and can't wait to see pics and read your birth story!


----------



## lola_90

Good luck nade :flower:

Hope everything goes well :)


----------



## HellBunny

Good luck to her xxxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luck glad your finally getting the care you need, hope the birth goes okay and that little Elsie is delivered safe and sound and healthy :) 

Xxx


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Good luck!!! Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck to her x


----------



## jenn2282

good luck


----------



## JessPape

Good luck hun, awaiting ur updates!


----------



## X__Kimberly

Goodluck nade <3

I can't wait to see pictures of her:)
I hope your labor goes amazing


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wishing you all the luck :)


----------



## babymomma37

Good Luck Nade. You can do this, you have dealt with so much throughout your pregnancy and im sorry it has to end in kinda a shitty way but atleast you and Elsie will be safe and you will have her in your arms soon! Your going to be a great mom and just know everyone on Baby&Bump are thinking about you!!!


----------



## Jennaxo

Aww good luck to her too! Hope everything goes smoothly from here on! :flower:


----------



## beanzz

I'm like checking her fb constantly for an update on her & Elsie :blush: really hope they're both okay. Soo excited to hear how they are :flow: xx


----------



## SarahMUMMY

^^^ Same :haha:
Feel like a right stalker :dohh:
Hope there both alright.. xx


----------



## fl00b

glad to know i'm not the only one stalking her facebook! :haha: ^^
aw hope everything's okay with her and Elsie! :flower: x


----------



## Abby_

Haha, me too! I'm so excited for her. I can't wait to see what Elsie looks like! Really hope that they're both okay and her lack of updates is because she's busy squeezing her out! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Im the same haha!hope both are well and the lack of updates are because she id bonding with Elsie!


----------



## ashleypauline

i stalk her fb every chance i get!! i really hope her and Elsie are okay!!


----------



## blamesydney

I'm so dying to know. :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

is there any news ?


----------



## emmylou92

Not yet!


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I'm dying to know what Elsie looks like!


----------



## Jen_xx

Impatiently waiting! OMG I almost feel like it's MY lo. LOL


----------



## tiffffx

any updates !:| i feel like a stalker on Nades facebook :dohh:


----------



## samisshort

I am DYING to hear how things are going! Hopefully by now she has her beautiful girl in her arms :flower:


----------



## JessPape

Hope all is well, :)


----------



## SarahMUMMY

HAS EVERYONE SEEN FACEBOOK! SHES HAD ELSIE-MAY! yay yay :) cant wait to see pics and hear her birth story :)


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Yay! Welcome to the world Elsie! Congrats to Nade


----------



## Mb2012

Congrats Nade


----------



## JessPape

Yay, great news, now to await pictures!


----------



## Jen_xx

Can't wait to see her!


----------



## HellBunny

Yay! congrats to her :D xxx


----------



## babyjan

Awww that's great .... Come back and update us once you get a minute :] x


----------



## 17thy

Congrats! Glad she is here safe and sound! :)


----------



## emmylou92

Yay!!! Cant wait to see her!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats to her and her oh


----------



## KiwiMOM

can't wait for pictures and birth story! Congrats Momma


----------



## X__Kimberly

Welcome to the world beautiful <3

Can't wait to see pictures

Congratulations nade :)


----------



## samisshort

Congrats Nade! Can't wait to see pics and hear how everything went :) Hope you're both doing great :flow:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:D Oh I'm so excited for her! Congrats, can't wait for the whole story!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

So exciting! Can't wait to see her and hear all about it. Congratulations to her and her OH. :cloud9:


----------



## MaybeP

Congrats!!!


----------



## irmastar

yeiii!! congrats Nade!!


----------



## beanzz

I jst woke up and saw on fb :haha: soo excited to see pics! Xx


----------



## Angelbabymama

Congratuulations Nade!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## MumToBe2012

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## chanelle92

Congratulations Nade x


----------



## xxchloexx

Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## youngmummy27

Congratulations Nade!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Big congratulations!! xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Congratulations Nade :D x


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats!!


----------



## 17thy

rainbows_x said:


> Congrats!!

OT but OMG congrats on #2! :D


----------



## Jennaxo

Congratulations Nade, bet she's gorgeous! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations on the arrival of baby Elsie!!


----------



## emmylou92

Pictures on FB!


----------



## Abby_

emmylou92 said:


> Pictures on FB!

She's so cute!!!


----------



## ashleypauline

She is BEYOND adorable!!


----------



## tiffffx

shes soo cute :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

I bet Nade and Ross are over the moon. She is adorable. I will updat first post with Elsie's progress!


----------

